# DoorDash Launching in Seattle



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

Thank you for growing with us these last 6 months! We've come a long way on the Eastside and we're incredibly excited to announce that we will begin delivering from the top restaurants in Seattle on *Thursday, March 17* (St. Patrick's Day)!

To say thanks, we're hosting a dasher-only *kickoff party* at the office on *Wednesday, March 16, 2PM-4PM* (106 Prefontaine Pl S). We'll have plenty of food.

We all know Seattle is a lot different than the Eastside. More restaurants, customers, and traffic. Less parking. With that in mind, we're limiting delivery distances to make things easier for you and to ensure a great customer experience.

We're launching with *two (2) starting points*: (1) "core Seattle" from Queen Anne through Pioneer Square and Capitol Hill, and (2) the area north of Lake Union, from Ballard to Green Lake and University District. We'll announce more soon.

We'll *release schedules this Friday morning* along with the usual Eastside slots. We've already reached out to a number of you who filled out the launch survey.

*All Thursday/Friday Seattle dashers must stop by the office before dashing* as we have a to-be-announced gift for you to hand out to every Seattle customer. Please plan your schedules accordingly.

Seattle pay will be *$6 per delivery* because we expect dashers to receive more orders per hour. In the early days, we'll *reward bonuses* as we get better at having the right number of dashers on the road.

Thank you for all of your hard work as we continue to grow in the Northwest. Your feedback will help us get better, faster. You can swing by the office, send me a message, or leave a comment. We'll be here with you every step of the way.

Happy dashing!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

How much does eastside pay? just curious, its only $5 a delivery in Dallas


----------



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

Eastside is $7 down from the $10 they started at.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Wow ok they are low balling us in Dallas at $5 a delivery


----------



## Octosaur (Apr 11, 2015)

When I started in January it was $6. Now it's $5 in Los Angeles. We get random hourly guarantees too.


----------

